# Are parallel clamps really this lame?



## DTrak (May 25, 2015)

I have recently started using parallel clamps and could not understand why the bottom of my joints was not gluing well and then I took a look. All the force of the clamp is on the top and none on the bottom. See photo. Note the huge crack at the bottom and this is as tight as I could make it. What's the point of a 4" clamp if it really only clamps the top 2"? I feel like I must be missing something.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan. I prefer f clamps by a mile.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They're supposed to go into parallel with force I think. Vises are also toed-in so that they go parallel as they're tightened. Maybe your clamps are messed up. Did you try it with play in both ends of the screw?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's what Loren said, the bar flexes in slightly as they're tightened, which brings the jaws into alignment. I love mine, although most of mine are fairly old. I know the Jorgenson brand is now made in China and I've not used those.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Oh, with the Jorgensens at least you have to press the handle towards the bar as you tighten I think. I think my Besseys are the same way but there may be a trick you have to get the hang of with any of them.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

If your parts aren't parallel than that could be the issue but I still stick with previous statement


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

What brand are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Mine don't do that. How old are your Bessey's? Mine are on a pin, or something that gives them a rocker action, so they go to parrallel right away. Seems like your heads must be fixed right at the bar.

I don't know if they have changed them? If I had them I'd give a pop with a deadblow hammer, to make sure it isn't locked somehow.

If that is how they are. I'd sure as hail let Bessey know, and ask them "What's the point of a 4" clamp if it really only clamps the top 2"?" See what they say. I agree with your question.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My old Bessey's do not work like that. After clamping tight, the face of both jaws is flat against the piece. The metal jaw underneath the plastic might be bent or perhaps the rods that hold the jaw against the bar are bent?

When you slide the jaws together, do they do that or are they flush against each other?


----------



## DTrak (May 25, 2015)

They are Jorgensen 24" clamps purchased a couple months ago and used maybe a dozen times. I figured out that the clamp is a little better if I squeeze them together with my hands before tightening, but you can still get at least a finger nail in the bottom portion so it's still a real issue. I have 4 of these and they are all the same, so I doubt I just got a dud. This is what it is like w/o wood in it. I will ask the manufacturer.










Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

It's seems that you aren't the only one with the issue.

Jorgenson Cabinet Clamps


----------



## DTrak (May 25, 2015)

northwoodsman, thanks for the link. Good points.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

My Besseys don't seem to have that issue. Lately though I've tended to use my Dubuque clamps more often. Much lighter and a pleasure to use


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont own or ever plan to own any,way over priced and do nothing more than what i can with f clamps and pipe clamps.my projects over the last 40 years have proven that to me.spend your money wisely ?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Too me that looks too far off if your board is fairly square. I think mine I have a variety are 1/32 or less.
Some of my older ones I have cork glued to the faces to help with wonky construction. And to keep from denting good work.
Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have some and have learned with certain things i have to alternate which side they are on. So for example will have 2 on the bottom and 2 on top and get them approximately equal pressure so they counteract each other. Just takes a little practice. Or use cauls etc.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Use cauls. You really shouldn't be using just the jaw of your clamp for meaningful joints.

But, of course, I do it without all the time myself. LOL! But, it's just better practice, you get better, more evenly distributed, clamping force.

All K-body clamps do that to some extent. I've never had a k-body clamp that had parallel jaws. But, I use them all the time, because they do certain jobs better than any other clamps!

I own a few Jorgensens. Some longer ones and a shorter one. They are all exactly the same. I bought a pair of Bessey's not too long ago, and they're the same. I still love them… But, I do also tend to use cauls when I am gluing up anything bigger than a couple of inches.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've seen this complaint before with Jorgensen.

I don't know if all parallels do this. After reading another post, I tested a few of my Bessey and Jet parallels and they were flush with each other, so I think its the clamp.

Jorgensen is not the Jorgensen of yesteryear.


----------

